# Union County 2017 Thread...



## jfarrell30339 (Jun 6, 2017)

So I'm ready to start my third season (second real season) of hunting in Union county and I've gotten more serious about trail cameras and scouting.  So as of early May I'm starting to see some antler growth on our bucks.  Looking pretty good.  Anyone else seeing some good movement up there?  I've also got some really hefty yotes on camera along with a ton of other small animals.  Hopefully this season will be better than last.  I'm gonna be going in further then I did last year and I'm going to put a new camera way up on a ridge and see what's moving up there.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jun 6, 2017)

What part of Union county are you hunting?


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Up near Suches...*

good times.


----------



## Fork Horn (Jun 7, 2017)

I've hunted a good bit in Suches off of Gaddistown Road.  Never saw a lot of deer but always seemed to find enough to keep me going back.


----------



## Jgebb (Sep 5, 2017)

I typically hunt the area out 129 near Helton Creek.  Anyone seeing any acorns?  Too many last year in my opinion made it kind of rough.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 22, 2017)

with firearms season starting yesterday I finally saw a dnr game warden near where I live. a small piece of national forest land is near nottely dam and when I went by in the morning a truck was parked just off nottely dam rd and in the afternoon 2 trucks were parked in that area. so when I got to the intersection of 129/nottely dam rd and ivylog. the game warden was in the parking lot at the nottely gas station. I hear shooting all year long around where I live and never see a game warden. Looks like they want to check licenses of probably legal hunters and never come by when the illegal hunters are out. Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 29, 2017)

just saw some very tiny snowflakes, so I guess winter is on the way. Dave


----------



## Jgebb (Nov 16, 2017)

Are the bucks getting ready yet?  Anybody seeing deer?  I will be hitting it hard next week.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 10, 2017)

If you want a big buck in union county, you need to be in the woods now..


----------

